
Show HN: Determine if you can actually afford this car - sakispal
http://www.caniaffordthiscar.com/
======
rahimnathwani
I'm curious about this part:

"Lastly, we have partnered with car maintenance shops that will tell us the
average cost of service for your particular model."

When you say 'average cost of service', are you talking about:

A) The average cost of the regular annual maintenance and inspection?

B) Everything in A, but also the average cost of expected repairs for N years
after purchase?

C) Something else?

When purchasing a car, I'd love to have a great estimate for B, because
repairs are a significant proportion of total cost, especially for cars over
10 years old. And the chance of needing an expensive repair in the next N
years varies significantly with:

\- Make and/or model

\- Age of car

\- Whether or not a certain repair has already been done (like if a 5 year old
MacBook had just had the battery replaced)

~~~
sakispal
Thank for the feedback. Unfortunately I can only get access to regular
maintenance and inspection costs at the moment. Down the road I will try to
incorporate repairs too!

------
sakispal
Thanks for visiting. Apologies but there was an annoying error for the past
few hours. Fixed now.

------
jibolso
Something is broken.

------
peyloride
Application Error :(

